# upload problem



## gremmlin (17. Juli 2001)

weiß net ob das her passt aber egal:
ich hab cute ftp und wollte auf f2s ruafladen, aber bei manchen dateien geht er nur bis zu einer bestimmten prozentzahl, dann sinkt aufeinmal die transferrate ins bodenlose und ich kann die datei nicht uploaden..hat jemand eine idee was das sein kann?

danke schon jetzt, gremmlin


----------



## cater (17. Juli 2001)

hast du schon andere ftp programme ausprobiert?


FlashFXP
WS_FTP
etc..

und sieh mal in den einstellungen nach, ob da was falsch ist.

und probier mal auf nen anderen server zu laden (puretec, u.a.), vielleicht liegts auch am server, dass er uploads nur bis zu einer bestimmten größe zulässt.


----------



## gremmlin (18. Juli 2001)

auf andere server hab ich schon probiert, dateigröße kann auch net sein da alles weniger als 1mb hat..und einstellungen kanns auch net sein, da ich ja sonst auch raufladen kann aber ich werds mal mir einem anderen ftp proggy probieren!
mfg, gremmlin


----------

